# Trophy ridge 2009



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

you should check out the updated web site. htp://www.trophyridge.com

many new product and there is also 3 arrow test they did.I also shot the blast arrows this fall,outstanding penetration,and flight.Many new products for 2009,so check out the web,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new rest*

These lightweight, aluminum quivers are outfitted with a sound-deadening rubber hood to eliminate reverberation. The fully-adjustable mounting system allows these quivers to rotate and adapt to your needs. Both quivers mount to upper riser tooling holes to create maximum quiver clearance. Each come with three different types of mounting brackets for a custom fit to all bows.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*arrow cage 2 picture*

Lightweight aluminum frame with sound-deadening rubber hood 
Encased, rigid insert protects rubber hood from broadheads 
Fixed or mechanical broadheads 
Braided hang rope (Arrow Cage 1) – hang your bow or just the quiver when detached 
Quick, half-turn detach system (Arrow Cage 1) 
Removable foam insert 


The Arrow Cage 1 comes equipped with a quick, half-turn detach system for rapid, silent removal from your bow


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new 2009 Drop Slide Rest*

VERTICAL DROP AWAY
ONLY FROM TROPHY RIDGE®
Each Trophy Ridge Drop Away Rest gets out of the way faster than any other rests on the market. Guaranteed drop away every time – no-fletch contact. Bottom line – your shot is quiet, accurate, repeatable.
Our most serious commitment to vertical drop away – the Stainless Steel Recirculating Ball Bearing Slide found on the Drop Slide™. It's not only super fast and super quiet, but a year's worth of unprotected exposure to the Midwest's rain, sun, dirt and dust did not diminish its performance.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

LIGHTWEIGHT, RUGGED HOUSING
– ALUMINUM (ALPHA)
– COMPOSITE (FIRE WIRE) 
18" of .019 FIBER OPTIC
FOR EACH PIN 
METAL INJECTION MOLDED (MIM) STEEL PINS 
NO-SNAG FIBER ROUTING SYSTEM
INDIVIDUAL FIBER CHANNEL KEEPS OPTICS OUT OF HARM'S WAY 
PATENTED CONTRAST GLO RING WITH SPECTRAL DISTRIBUTION TECHNOLOGY
HELPS YOU EFFORTLESSLY ALIGN THE PEEP TO THE SIGHT RING 
TIC PINS 
REFERENCE MARKS 
SIGHT LEVEL WITH THIRD AXIS ADJUSTABILITY


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

sight picture


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights 2009*

Front, clear Fiber Optic Ring soaks up all available light to produce the brightest pins Trophy Ridge has ever offered. 
Micro-adjustment (on Micro Alpha V5) reduces time sighting-in, increases time in the field. Nylon bushings prevent binding over time from dirt and dust. 
Sight Light Housing (on Micro Alpha V5 and Alpha V5) accepts the exclusive Trophy Ridge 3-Position Rheostat Sight Light and channels the light through the fiber optics – exposing your pins instead of your position. 
Individual, precision pin adjustment screws. No tightening, no loosening – just an easy turn and the pin can be micro adjusted precisely into position. 
Our exclusive "Tough As Nails" Metal Injection Molded (MIM) steel pins. 
TIC Pins help you find the pin you need quickly. 
Heavy-duty bracketry and mounting screws for "lock-down," secure mount.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*crazy 8*

LIGHTWEIGHT, RUGGED ALUMINUM HOUSING 
18" of .019 FIBER OPTIC
FOR EACH PIN 
METAL INJECTION MOLDED (MIM) STEEL PINS 
NO-SNAG FIBER ROUTING SYSTEM
INDIVIDUAL FIBER CHANNEL KEEPS OPTICS OUT OF HARM'S WAY 
PATENTED CONTRAST GLO RING WITH SPECTRAL DISTRIBUTION TECHNOLOGY
HELPS YOU EFFORTLESSLY ALIGN THE PEEP TO THE SIGHT RING 
TIC PINS 
REFERENCE MARKS 
SIGHT LEVEL WITH THIRD AXIS ADJUSTABILITY


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*steelhead xl*

new 1.5" steelhead,sure to be another great head.
STEELHEAD XL™
1 1/2" CUT (100 Grain)
You probably already know that the "Steelhead" is a proven, no-nonsense killing machine – a time-honored favorite among hunters. So, why mess with success? We didn't. We took all the features that make a Steelhead a Steelhead, and packed them into a larger cutting diameter. Introducing the 1-1/2 inch cut Steelhead XL.
GAME: GRIZZLY, MOOSE, ELK, BLACK BEAR, WHITETAIL, MULE DEER, ANTELOPE, MOUNTAIN LION, AFRICAN LION, LEOPARD, TURKEY, HOGS New for 2009: We upgraded all of our SOLID-STEEL FERRULE broadheads by adding a Titanium Nitride (Ti-N) coating to the ferrule. The Result: A hardened surface for increased impact durability, reduced friction for unsurpassed penetration and reduced wind drag during flight.

We didn't stop there. Another 2009 upgrade: we've scalloped the ferrules to reduce surface area – this also reduces wind drag and increases penetration.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*meat seeker*

100% GUARANTEED REAR BLADE DEPLOYMENT DELIVERS MASSIVE ENTRY AND EXIT WOUNDS!
Streamlined flight diameter flies like a field tip. The instant the target is reached, the Piston Hammer deploys the blades without levers or cams – which can fail or rob energy. The Meat Seekers are two critter-slaying, blood-paving machines.

Massive tissue damage and blood loss 
Rotating chisel tip finds path of least resistance around bone for maximum penetration 
Blades are deployed without levers or cams that can fail or cause loss of energy 
Stays closed in your quiver 
Tip, shaft, insert and blades are forged from heat-treated, solid stainless steel 
Non-barbed design – blades release forward for easy removal from target


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deer man said:


> LIGHTWEIGHT, RUGGED HOUSING
> – ALUMINUM (ALPHA)
> – COMPOSITE (FIRE WIRE)
> 18" of .019 FIBER OPTIC
> ...


I got my Micro Alpha 3 on yesterday..VERY nice... Look for a full review soon!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr*

let us know how the sight works out


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey hunting 2009*

here a big turkey thumper to try out this year.

TURKEY TOM--HAWK™
2 3/4" CUT (125 Grain)
Thousands of turkey kills have initiated this broadhead into a legend. With an incredible weight and an unbelievably large cutting diameter, ol' "Tom" won't know what hit him.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr arrows*

check out tr web site at trophyridge.com. and watch the cement block test.this will give you a idea what these shafts will hold up to when hitting hard bone.

WE DIDN'T STOP. Next we attacked arrow strength and impact penetration (kinetic energy downrange). We picked a modest starting point – the "STATE OF THE ART" – and raised the bar. We took a seamless, woven carbon arrow and increased the thickness of the shaft wall. The result is a 40% stronger arrow than any available today. Most important, the arrow recovers quicker and kinetic energy downrange is increased.Durability was next. Our Armor Tough™ Inserts utilize an over-the-shaft design to increase shaft integrity – avoiding mushrooming at the leading edge. Then we added rugged Predator vanes by Duravane®. Finally, we added two more details. World-renowned, accurate Beiter® nocks are placed on the CRUSH™ series for the utmost in accuracy. And Silent Slide™ Coating is applied to every Trophy Ridge arrow shaft, making them the quietest carbon arrow available.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*broadhead chart*

2009 broadhead chart


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a look at the new Trophy ridge stuff at the ATA show and I was impressed....I'm not impressed at the prices...especially the rest....ill stick to drop zone for a while they are at least somewhat affordable


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*shock stoper*

We don't know about you, but sticking a heavy piece of rubber off the front of your bow and calling it a stabilizer doesn't hack it for us. Some stabilizers out there are good at reducing vibration. Others are good at improving balance and stability. ShockStop® stabilizers are GREAT at both. When you're at full-draw waiting for your trophy to stop in that perfect spot, rest assured that our stabilizers will give you the balance you need to remain steady. And after you let your arrow fly, have no doubt that remaining vibration from your bow will be eliminated. ShockStop stabilizers work...period.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

burls said:


> I got a look at the new Trophy ridge stuff at the ATA show and I was impressed....I'm not impressed at the prices...especially the rest....ill stick to drop zone for a while they are at least somewhat affordable


They are retailing for Under 160 bucks at my local shop. :thumbs_up


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*whisker biscuit sure shot*

Micro windage and elevation adjustment with nylon bushings to ease adjustments and prevent binding over time from dust and dirt 
Aluminum-encased biscuit – 300% stronger than previous models 
Laser-engraved reference marks 
Custom rubber boots silence arrow loading


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*2009*

new products should be in soon


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey head*

here is another great turkey thumper head.
STRICKNINE™
2" CUT (125 Grain)
With the unstoppable crushing power of the Pathfinder tip, and a 2 inch cutting diameter being delivered by a full 125 grains, this Dr. Warren Strickland Signature broadhead is ready to drop any animal you will encounter in the field.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*favorite*

this has been one great rest.Still a favorite among many,deadly quiet.

VERTICAL DROP AWAY
ONLY FROM TROPHY RIDGE®
Each Trophy Ridge Drop Away Rest gets out of the way faster than any other rests on the market. Guaranteed drop away every time – no-fletch contact. Bottom line – your shot is quiet, accurate, repeatable.



A Trophy Ridge favorite. 
It's one of our original vertical drop away rests – and it remains a favorite. Like all Trophy Ridge drop aways, the launcher arm drops cleanly away during release for completely unobstructed flight and consistent, accurate performance. And, rubber dampening means it's silent during draw and release.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

this is a great year for trophy ridge.they put a full new line of top quality products out this year.from sights to rest,to quivers and awesome broadheads,they continue to move forward .remember these guys hunt just like you and I,so they want products that work.


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Trophy Ridge Drop Slide*

Mine came in the mail yesterday. It is smooth and quiet. Outstanding product. I've Shot them all and this is by far the best rest I have ever seen....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Did you set it up yourself? If so - how nice is the set screw to keep the armup for set up!?

Trophy Ridge - ALWAYS forward thinking!


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the Alpha V3 on my Bone Collector and love it, but my Biscuit is eating the feathers off my arrows faster than Cookie Monster eats cookies.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

uncleted327 said:


> I have the Alpha V3 on my Bone Collector and love it, but my Biscuit is eating the feathers off my arrows faster than Cookie Monster eats cookies.


What vanes?


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gateway Rayzr Feathers, they are fine through a biscuit at 70#'s but at 80#'s they get eaten


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

uncleted327 said:


> Gateway Rayzr Feathers, they are fine through a biscuit at 70#'s but at 80#'s they get eaten


Ahhhhhh..80#!:tongue:


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes Sir, that extra ten pounds makes feathers look delicious to biscuits for some reason!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sure shot*

this is going to be one hot rest this year.

whisker biscuit sure shot 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Micro windage and elevation adjustment with nylon bushings to ease adjustments and prevent binding over time from dust and dirt 
Aluminum-encased biscuit – 300% stronger than previous models 
Laser-engraved reference marks 
Custom rubber boots silence arrow loading


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*whisker biscuit info*

here is a little company info on the whisker biscuit

You know what the Biscuit can mean to accuracy, alignment, and your killing ratio. It's like a force field drawing your arrow to the target, and speeding it to the kill. Whether you're stalking through the woods after your trophy or drawing back on a monstrous buck, your arrow will remain right where it should be – on the rest.

YOU ASKED US TO MAKE IT...

MORE RUGGED
Our new aluminum-encased Whisker Biscuits are 300% stronger than previous models. And, we've added a rock-solid, dual-bolt mount and a set screw (on Sure Shot Pro and Sure Shot models only) for even more secure, "locked-down" mounting.

EASIER TO SET UP
The Whisker Biscuit's new design makes setup easier than ever before. Attach the Whisker Biscuit® to your riser mounting holes and it automatically lines up the arrow rest. And every model (except the SureShot Pro) is universal left and right handed.

MORE COMPACT
You asked us for a lighter, more compact Whisker Biscuit. We did that.

AND WHILE WE'RE TALKING ABOUT
WHISKER BISCUIT
HERE ARE A FEW OTHER THINGS SOME OF YOU ASKED ABOUT:

"Does it work in cold weather?"
Whisker Biscuit performance is not affected by the cold. The whiskers have the same effect on the arrow, regardless of outside temperature.

"Is it accurate?"
Take a look at the video from Brian Quaca as he tests out the accuracy of a Whisker Biscuit. See him shoot a 3-1/2 in. group from 135 yards.



"Does it cause significant speed loss?"
No. There is only a one foot per second speed drop.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey heads*

dont forget to pick up a pack of Turkey hunting heads from Trophy Ridge Rocket Aeroheads.

New stellhead xl at 1.5" cut

Rocket sidewinder 1.5" cut

Hammerhead at 2" cut

Rocket stricknine at 2" cut.

and the turkeytom-Hawk at 2 3/4" cut.

these open every time and will get the job done,my past three Toms all came with rocket heads,and blew open on feathers,massive tissue damage,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr 2009*

for all your hunting needs from quivers to arrows, broadheads, sights,and top of the line rest ,trophy Ridge has you covered.many new products hitting the stores for 2009.

check them all out here *http://www.trophyridge.com/*


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*the judge*

Heres another sight just added for 2009.red hotttttttt

The Judge™ – it's an all NEW, advanced patented sighting-in concept. A multi-pitched lead screw lets you sight in two distances, and the Judge does the rest – precisely

Dramatically reduce the time it takes you to sight in. Increase the precision of your sight pin locations. Simply sight in two distances (20 yards & 30 yards – or 20 yards & 60 yards, for instance). The lead screw adjustment sights in the remaining distances with ultra accuracy – allowing you to spend less time sighting in and more time in the field.

Front, clear Fiber Optic Ring soaks up all available light to produce the brightest pins Trophy Ridge has ever offered. 
Micro-adjustment reduces time sighting-in even more. Nylon bushings prevent binding over time from dirt and dust. 
Sight Light Housing accepts the exclusive Trophy Ridge 3-Position Rheostat Sight Light and channels the light through the fiber optics – exposing your pins instead of your position. 
Our exclusive "Tough As Nails" Metal Injection Molded (MIM) steel pins. 
Heavy-duty bracketry and mounting screws for "lock-down," secure mount.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*the judge*

1. LIGHTWEIGHT, RUGGED ALUMINUM HOUSING 
2. 18" of .019 FIBER OPTIC
FOR EACH PIN 
3. METAL INJECTION MOLDED (MIM) STEEL PINS 
4. SIGHT LEVEL 
5. PATENTED CONTRAST GLO RING WITH SPECTRAL DISTRIBUTION TECHNOLOGY
HELPS YOU EFFORTLESSLY ALIGN THE PEEP TO THE SIGHT RING 
6. NO-SNAG FIBER ROUTING SYSTEM
INDIVIDUAL FIBER CHANNEL KEEPS OPTICS OUT OF HARM'S WAY


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deer man said:


> Heres another sight just added for 2009.red hotttttttt
> 
> The Judge™ – it's an all NEW, advanced patented sighting-in concept. A multi-pitched lead screw lets you sight in two distances, and the Judge does the rest – precisely
> 
> ...



THAT SIGHT LOOKS AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE!:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Let's see some actual product pics....

I just got the Arrow Cage 1......very nice quiver - well machined,well thought out, and an absolute 1/4 turn disconnect. 

It attaches to the small holes in your riser, and COMES WITH a variety of mounting adapters to fit todays popular bows. 

The built in rope hanger is a sweet idea.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

VERY strong rubber grippers.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*The HARDWARE*

The mounting bracket - bow side...very stong, very secure. 

A sstated - they install in any of the small holes in the riser.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The quiver, very small and unobtrusive. 

It has a literal 1/4 turn disconnect, but is very secure when fastened.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Total package!

Notice that the arrows are all contained well within the axle length of the bow - this one, a PSE X-Force - at 32 inches.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Meat Seeker 3~!*

Check out this bad boys....formerly the Piston Points, aka The Undertaker, now the Meat Seekers...this is the 3 blade version...my first time seeing one of these and I am impressed. 

You need not worry about them NOT opening up - the blades literally deploy by themselves under the force of gravity if no rubber band is on keeping them closed. 

As the pictures show - they are easily removed, and NOT BARBED by ANY stretch. The Meat Seeker is 100 percent legal in ANY state that allows expandable broadheads. 

I can NOT wait to fire one into a bear next fall!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Gotta have the gear!*

Shoot good.....and now LOOK good!

2009 brings some new apparel to the TR line up - including the BLACK DEATH hat! This will be HOT in the Double Bull slaying some birds!

Don't forget to pick up one of the awesome new t-shirts as well!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

T-shirt...........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Don't forget the range!*

GOTTA look good on the range and the course too!

2009 Trophy Ridge *SHOOTER SHIRTS*!:star::star::star:

Comfy, breathable, and SHARP LOOKING!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

i got my firewire 3pin on last week and it is awsome i like it a lot,and realy,realy bright.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am in the basement shop concocting an EVIL turkey killing arrow right now!

Crush 400 and a Tomohawk...........Dangalang!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sneak peak at the Micro Alpha 911 sight!

I took the mount from a TR Rhino QD and adapted it to fit the head of the 2009 Micro Alpha 5 

I shot this sight last night at a spot shoot - 298/40x........

:shade:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

goog job NY on that sight.hopping to knock me down a turkey with a rocket head in 4 weeks.tr has some great new products out this year


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dont forget to share your stories and pictures with us - anything you kill with a Trophy Ridge or Rocket head - we'd love to see!

http://www.trophyridge.com/photos/submit.aspx


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

deer man said:


> here a big turkey thumper to try out this year.
> 
> TURKEY TOM--HAWK™
> 2 3/4" CUT (125 Grain)
> Thousands of turkey kills have initiated this broadhead into a legend. With an incredible weight and an unbelievably large cutting diameter, ol' "Tom" won't know what hit him.


I was hoping to give this one a try in the next few weeks but it seems I'd have to go to the BRonx, NY to get them since the only other dealer listed near me definately doesn't have them. Or any good heads for that matter. How else can I get these?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

try this place for some heads

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/page86.html


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*tr arrows*

hopefully some of you guys go oline for some great arrows to try out.awesome hitting arrows,with great consistancy.Now all you need to do is get hooked up with some great broadheads.they have you covered,JIM:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

When will the new Biscuits be available?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*biscuit*

should be real soon as items are shipping to dealers now.JIM


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MOC said:


> When will the new Biscuits be available?


Moc - the new Biscuits are out. :darkbeer:


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't seem to find one yet. I'll keep my eyes out, though. One will be on my Crackerized Omen.....Mike won't be happy about that, but I will. :darkbeer:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

if you havent tried the arrows ,give them a try.many new products are now in for shipping to dealers.good hunting 2009,JIM

the new sights are awesome ...............


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome new products.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

the cage 1 quiver and the judge look awsome can't wait till i try them


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket sidewinder*

Here is the picture of the rocket in action from a cross bow at 305fps..this head has been doing the job for years,and at .036 blade will do the Job on bone too.it will open on contact every time.It dosent get the press Rage gets,but it does the job every time.you will not read about this head not opening every time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TTT for one of AT's new sponsors!~


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome looking quiver !


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NW.Iowan said:


> awesome looking quiver !


:darkbeer:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

just got in some of the 2009 hunting heads.the new stricknine,and the rocket sidewinder.blade sharpness is good,these heads should work well for up coming season.ill be testing out the stricknine soon through my cross bow to see how it flies.


----------



## getupatree (Jan 4, 2007)

*reference marks*

can you tell me how the new reference marks at the bottom of the pins work? TR claims they help you pick the right pin especially in ground blinds. Not sure I understand.

Current Micro Matrix owner wondering if I should upgrade?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

you must be speaking about the TIC pins,that help you pick up the pin faster.also the front wrap fiber on some models will pick up more light for ground blinds.you should gain in both sight pin,and low light,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*pins*

Front, clear Fiber Optic Ring soaks up all available light to produce the brightest pins Trophy Ridge has ever offered. 
Micro-adjustment (on Micro Alpha V3) reduces time sighting-in, increases time in the field. Nylon bushings prevent binding over time from dirt and dust. 
Sight Light Housing (on Micro Alpha V3 and Alpha V3) accepts the exclusive Trophy Ridge 3-Position Rheostat Sight Light and channels the light through the fiber optics – exposing your pins instead of your position. 
Individual, precision pin adjustment screws. No tightening, no loosening – just an easy turn and the pin can be micro adjusted precisely into position. 
Our exclusive "Tough As Nails" Metal Injection Molded (MIM) steel pins. 
TIC Pins help you find the pin you need quickly.


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

I´m shotting with the new trophy ridge Crazy 8, for me is the best sight that I test. In others bows I have Sureloc or Blackgold sights but there aren´t comparations. The Crazy 8 is more stronger, britgness and with the best pin adjustment

Sorry for my english :embara:


----------



## getupatree (Jan 4, 2007)

deer man said:


> you must be speaking about the TIC pins,that help you pick up the pin faster.also the front wrap fiber on some models will pick up more light for ground blinds.you should gain in both sight pin,and low light,JIM


no, on the TR website it shows 2 horizontal lines labeled #7 on the features photo and refers to as reference marks?


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

here is another great turkey thumper head.
STRICKNINE™
2" CUT (125 Grain)
With the unstoppable crushing power of the Pathfinder tip, and a 2 inch cutting diameter being delivered by a full 125 grains, this Dr. Warren Strickland Signature broadhead is ready to drop any animal you will encounter in the field.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights 2009*

Quote 
can you tell me how the new reference marks at the bottom of the pins work? TR claims they help you pick the right pin especially in ground blinds. Not sure I understand.

Current Micro Matrix owner wondering if I should upgrade? 

want you to call Tr customer service from the web site.I have not been able to test all there products due to my bad shoulder.they put a lot of time in all there 2009 products this year,and they have some great sights out this year.


----------



## jumpmasterkolo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Crush Inserts*



deer man said:


> hopefully some of you guys go oline for some great arrows to try out.awesome hitting arrows,with great consistancy.Now all you need to do is get hooked up with some great broadheads.they have you covered,JIM:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Deer Man,
Have you heard anything about them fixing the inserts for the Crush arrows? I am reading about how more and more people are turning their arrows around backwards and putting HIT inserts in the nock end and x-nocks on the front of the arrow. I have heard that the TR inserts are breaking off inside the arrow. Have they fixed this yet? I want to try these arrows out this year but don't want to have to modify them.
Thank you and God Bless,
Darren


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

getupatree said:


> can you tell me how the new reference marks at the bottom of the pins work? TR claims they help you pick the right pin especially in ground blinds. Not sure I understand.
> 
> Current Micro Matrix owner wondering if I should upgrade?





getupatree said:


> no, on the TR website it shows 2 horizontal lines labeled #7 on the features photo and refers to as reference marks?


The bottom white reference marks are merely the elevation marks like on the side for the micro adjust - just another way to keep track of your pin height - remember, not only is there a GANG elevation micro adust, but each pin is INDIVIDUALLY MACROadjustable. 

This series of sight can easily accomodate minute pin gaps for bows pushing 350 fps and above.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jumpmasterkolo said:


> Deer Man,
> Have you heard anything about them fixing the inserts for the Crush arrows? I am reading about how more and more people are turning their arrows around backwards and putting HIT inserts in the nock end and x-nocks on the front of the arrow. I have heard that the TR inserts are breaking off inside the arrow. Have they fixed this yet? I want to try these arrows out this year but don't want to have to modify them.
> Thank you and God Bless,
> Darren


I am not aware of a "problem" with the inserts - I have been shooting them since they were relased last year with no breakage, excellent accuracy, and meat on the table! LOL! In fact - I shot the Crush 400's in the IBO WOrld Championships last year.

I think the majority of the people out there flipping shafts and using Axis inserts in place of them are doing it just because they do not like the wrap around design...I'll be honest - it defeats the purpose...a major component of the strength is the fact that the insert protects the end so well...

I HAVE experimented with the Axis inserts, but I sanded them down to fit the actual front of the shaft. My testing showed there was absolutley no benefit to doing so, in fact, they appeared weaker than with the Armor Tough inserts - especially with expandable broadheads.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

guanche said:


> I´m shotting with the new trophy ridge Crazy 8, for me is the best sight that I test. In others bows I have Sureloc or Blackgold sights but there aren´t comparations. The Crazy 8 is more stronger, britgness and with the best pin adjustment
> 
> Sorry for my english :embara:


Awesome!

The pic with the GAGGLE of pins is great!Neat photo!:darkbeer:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*stricknine,steelhead 1.5",sidewinder*

i recently got these three heads in and will be testing them at 300fps.I have been looking over all three heads,blades sharp,and should blow open.these have been upgraded from the past ,and the new steel head 1.5' will give the hunter with power to have a larger cut,and still a stell one piece head.as soon as i get a little free time ill test them out,as rocket has always had one great shooting head.there will be one on the end of my arrow,agin this year


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*2009 rocket field test at 300fps*

just got in a few heads from the company i wanted to test in my exocet

crossbow 2008 excalibur exocet with boo string and whiskers.And varizone scope
speed was averaged at 306 fps with 100 grain heads

i shot excalibur firebolts with brass inserts at 456 grains with 100 grain tips.

i also shot easton powerbolts with brass inserts from wyvern and blazer vanes at 463 grains.

exocet was set up at 20 yards, with field tips ,both hitting 1" circles.

heads tested Rocket 2009 100 grain sidewinder,at 1.5" cut

new for 2009,Rocket steelhead at 1.5" cut

and the 125grain Rocket Stricknine at 125grains

i did not change any settings on scope and tested both bolts at 20,and 40 yards.all i can say these bolts and heads tested out great.all head grouped within 2" at 40yard with field tips.all three heads were touching twice at 40 yards with blazer vanes,and the 125grain head just alittle low.this means i can set my sights,and shoot my field tips,and screw on my hunting heads with no changes.this is why my family continues to hunt with this head ..

also i would like to say the exocet is one great crossbow, i sure am glad i bought one JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*test rig*

heres my testing equiptment i used for the report.note all hunting heads were shot on both set of bolts.you can see the rocket heads in the picture here.these heads really shot well at 300fps.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deer man said:


> .these heads really shot well at 300fps.


Agreed! Can't wait till October!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

many great tr heads to choose from,and flying well at 300fps plus.also look at the new sights and rest that are now out from Trophy Ridge.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

trophy ridge has you covered this hunting season,from rest,to quivers,arrows and top it off with a great hunting head.team temple will be hitting the woods using there products,and hunting heads.we have been shooting rocket heads for many years with great results


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket heads*

we havent shot any bucks yet ,but nephew,and brother both shot does with the rocket sidewinder head.both blew open on contact,and did the job.heads were fully opened on contact,and both went through cutting bone.recovery was 40 yards and 150 yards.great blood trails,and both did major damage.

one was shot at 60lbs with liberty,and other at 65lbs with a darton dual cam


----------



## Okie Reezen (Oct 6, 2009)

For the last seven years I have shot the TR Matrix and recently decided to upgrade to the new Micro Alpha V5. 

I just finished dialing the bow in but there is one problem I am having. When I anchor and look through my peep the pins dont align to look like one pin (you can almost see every pin). The matrix has allen head screws at the top and bottom of the housing to allow for this adjustment. Is there a way to adjust the micro alpha v5 sight housing so that it appears as one solid pin when anchored?

I am shooting a Mathews Reezen (I have shot Mathews for years). When I anchor, I anchor with an open hand allowing the grip to come to rest on the small knuckle bone in my thumb (the small bone that connects your thumb to your palm) this allows me to have minimum grip contact with my bow. I have shot this way for years and have no desire to change my grip or how my bow anchors in my hand. 

Is there a way to adjust or pivot the sight housing like I could on the Matrix?

Thanks.


----------



## Okie Reezen (Oct 6, 2009)

I figured it out, simple adjustment...I love these sights!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sight*

glad you got the sight figured out.

since my last hunting head update we have now shot 2 does and 3 bucks with the sidewinder head. and yes they do blow open on contact,and put game down fast,JIM


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Okie Reezen said:


> I figured it out, simple adjustment...I love these sights!



Good to hear - sorry I did not get back to your PM yesterday - I was with the kiddies all day!:teeth:


----------



## Okie Reezen (Oct 6, 2009)

No problem guys, it really was a very simple adjustment. I gotta say that I love these they are so bright, easy to adjust and very well made. TR really made a lot of improvements. I used my last TR sights for 7 years, I'm sure I will use these of just as long.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket sidewinder*

we added another sidewinder buck to the pole last week.the shot was to far back,and was a gut shot.the heads cut made a huge difference as it always left a blood trail.it did open fully on contact too.so far thats 6 michigan deer this year as a family.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is my 2009 NY Bow Kill..

Taken 11/8

18 yard shot, double ling, went 65 yards..

Used a TR;

- Whisker Biscuit
- Micro Alpha 5 sight
- Rocket Hammerhead 100 
- Crush 400 arrows

:thumbs_up


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*buck*

great job on that buck ny911:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

